# My stash after a year of collecting MAC (pic heavy!)



## dreamer246 (Dec 4, 2009)

The storage box






Top drawer: MSFs, small pocket mirror (the red thing), 88 palette





Second drawer: Blushes & blush palettes





Lippies drawers:





Clean brushes:
The Body Shop brushes (I started out with these) - blush, lip, foundation, powder/face, eyeshadow, eyeshadow blender, 2 kabuki brushes
MAC - #131 (blush brush), #266 (angled eyeliner brush), #316 SE (lip brush)





Used brushes:
#129 SE (I use this for putting MSF on top of my blushes)
#116 (blush)
#165 (contour)
#214 (eye color)
#226 (for blending and putting on dark color at the outer color)





Face products (MAC Studio Fix powder NC35, Lancome Teint Idole Ultra 02, MAC P+P Face Protect SPF 50++, ZA Concealer Perfection 02, Estee Lauder Double Wear sample):





Small container where I keep tools and some eye products:





Items inside the container (MAC sharpener, tweezer, eyelash curler, Bobbi Brown Mascara, UDPP, MAC black greasepaint stick, various Bourjois eyeliners, MAC Navy Stain powerpoint e/l, MAC Inky liquidlast e/l):





Another small case where I keep my pigment samples:





Container where I keep my eye shadows:





Palettes (L-R: random palette that I got for free, MAC Spiced Chocolate quad, MAC In The Gallery quad, MAC Sorceress palette)





Coastal Scents 88 matte palette:





Non-MAC eyeshadows from Silky Girl (the Asian equivalent of Wet & Wild) and The Body Shop (these are actually not that bad):





Various pigments that I have, only the 3 full-sized ones were bought by me:

















Got this in a swap, it's a shadestick, but I can't remember the name of it now. Oh bother.





My starflash shadows, and my very first MAC e/s palette:
Shadows in pot are Talent Pool and Top Hat, and the ones on the right row are Stars N Rockets, Off The Page, and Silverthorn. The rest are from the Starflash anniversary collection that came out a few months ago (yes, I got them all!).





Mineralize Shadows:
Devil May Care - Blue Sorcery - Mayhem - It's A Miracle - Midnight Madness
Blue Flame - Young Punk - Cinderfella
Assemblage - Brightside / Gallery Gal - Engaging





MSFs!!!





Top row (bronzy/neutrals): So Ceylon - Warmed - Cheeky Bronze





Middle row (pinks): Perfect Topping - Light Flush - Petticoat - Blonde





Bottom row (peaches/golds): Shimpagne - Refined - Redhead





My only bronzer, Refined Golden from the Style Warriors collection:









Mineralize blushes!
Grand Duo - Merrily - Light Over Dark
Gentle - Superdupernatural - Hot Planet





Undepotted, special packaging blushes:
Devil - Fun n Games - Tippy - On A Mission









The highlight of my collection, my 5 blush palettes!





My peach blushes:
Shy Beauty BPB (LE) - Cheek (pro) - Cantaloupe (pro)
Style - Peaches - Springsheen
On the left are Fun n Games BPB (LE) & Hot Planet (LE)





My brown/neutral blushes:
Blushbaby - Enough Said BPB (LE) - Otherworldy (LE)
Raizin - Eversun BPB (LE)- Emote (LE/contour)
On the left are Light Over Dark (LE) & Superdupernatural (LE)





My plum/mauve blushes:
Blooming (LE) - True Romantic BPB (LE) - Feeling BPB (LE)
Secret BPB (LE) - Stark Naked BPB (LE) - Loverush
On the left are Gentle & Grand Duo (LE), on the right is On A Mission BPB (LE)





My pink blushes:
Pinch o Peach - Salsarose (pro) - Pink Swoon
Sweetness BPB (LE) - Deep Pink (DC, pro) - Fleur Power
On the left is Tippy BPB (LE)





My pro blushes and other 'unclassified' colors:
Rhubarb - Dirty Plum - Full Fuchsia
Flame Red - House Wine - Azalea
On the left is Devil (pro) & Merrily





This is the blush that I keep in my purse, coz it's small and compact, and the color is easy to apply. It's Loreal's Sandalwoodveil. I carry a retractable blush brush from The Body Shop in my purse to use for applying this blusher.





My MAC lipliners, the last one is my HG neutral color from The Body Shop called Clover Pink (it's very close to my actual lip color):
MAC: Mahogany - Portside - Spice - Hover - Lush n Lilac - Magenta - Cranapple - Beurre - Auburn





MAC dazzleglasses:
Rags to Riches - Baby Sparks - Stepping Out - Internationalist - Bare Necessity - She Zam - Miss Dynamite - Utterly Posh - Via Veneto - Sugarrimmed - Up The Amp - Date Night





MAC lipglosses:
Nice Mix Up - Gold Rebel - Liberated - Snowscene - Quick Tease - Frozen Dream - Possum Nose Pink - Major Minor - Naked Frost - Icescape - Beaux - Mimmy - Cellopink lipgelee - Mega lipgelee - Saphoric lipgelee





Other non-MAC lipglosses (left 2 are mine, the rest were received in swap):





Red lipsticks!
On Hold - Hot Tahiti - Barcelona Red - Crazee - True Couture - So Chaud - Russian Red - "Red" She Said - Liza Red - So Scarlet





Pink lipsticks!
Girl About Town - Show Orchid - Gladiola - Brilliant Pink (estee lauder)
Lustering - Pink Nouveau - Pink Maribu - Hot Gossip - Romancin'
VG VI SE - Fun Fun - Utterly Frivolous - Madame B - Going Dutch - A Rose Romance





Plum/Purple lipsticks!
Pomposity - Violetta - Night Violet - Kirsch
Orchidazzle - Lavender Whip - Up The Amp - Purple Rite
London Life - Total Wow! - Capricious - Naked Paris - VG VI





Orange/Peach/Coral lipsticks!
STOP! - Coral Polyp - Electro - Razzledazzler - Ravishing - See Sheer





Nude/Neutral lipsticks!
Hug Me - Brave - Twig Twig - Naked To The Core - Mellow Mood - Charismatic





Lipsticks used for layering/mixing:
Sunsational - Lollipop Loving - Bubbles - Black Knight





OPI Polishes:
You Don't Know Jacques - 2nd Honeymoon - Fireflies - Friar Friar Pants on Fire!





Non-MAC Polishes:





MAC cream-finish polishes:
(not in order) Peppermint Patti, Dry Martini, On The Prowl, For Fun, Dance All Night, Love and Friendship, Asiatique, Beyond Jealous





MAC frost-finish polishes:
(not in order) $$$$$ Yes, Lucky Number, Baby Goth Girl, Mercenary, Violet Fire, Varicose Violet, Seriously Hip, Abstract






That's all I have for now, it's only been a year since I started collecting MAC. I didn't use much eye makeup previously, but I'm started to build up my e/s and e/l collection now. Please do let me know if you want to see swatches of anything! Hope I helped some people who are new to MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please do credit me if you think I did a good job, I took all morning to take these pictures.

Thanks for looking, and have a nice day!


----------



## Nepenthe (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow..


----------



## stickles (Dec 4, 2009)

Great collection!! I love seeing all those purplish lippies


----------



## amishmethlab (Dec 4, 2009)

Someone has a fabulous job... 

I'm jealous.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 4, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mely (Dec 4, 2009)

Sweet collection! I love all your blush palettes.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 4, 2009)

Wowza!! Nice Collection


----------



## Strawberrymold (Dec 4, 2009)

very nice, drooling over your blushes...


----------



## PollyRhythm (Dec 4, 2009)

Damn, all this only after a year?


----------



## n_c (Dec 4, 2009)

Nice collection!


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 4, 2009)

Awesome collection Winnie!!! I can not believe you've been collecting for only a year, ...it's huge!!! I 'm jealous of all those blushes and MSF's! Oh and the complete starflash anniversary!!

Thanks so much for sharing hun!!!


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stickles* 

 
_Great collection!! I love seeing all those purplish lippies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Do you have purplish lippies of your own? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amishmethlab* 

 
_Someone has a fabulous job... 

I'm jealous._

 
Actually, I'm just a poor student who spends way too much money...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mely* 

 
_Sweet collection! I love all your blush palettes._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Strawberrymold* 

 
_very nice, drooling over your blushes..._

 
Thank you! I love blushes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PollyRhythm* 

 
_Damn, all this only after a year? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, I never thought I'll be able to share my stash with people so quickly too. You'll get there someday, keep working on it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hypathya* 

 
_Awesome collection Winnie!!! I can not believe you've been collecting for only a year, ...it's huge!!! I 'm jealous of all those blushes and MSF's! Oh and the complete starflash anniversary!!

Thanks so much for sharing hun!!!_

 
I had more blushes and MSFs, but I've swapped some of them away because I just didn't like them or did not use them at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not a problem, I'm glad you enjoyed looking at them.


----------



## ZoZo (Dec 4, 2009)

Great collection!!


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 4, 2009)

Awesome collection! I love the organization of it.


----------



## Boasorte (Dec 4, 2009)

great girl! I think I'm gonna post pics when I get to my 1.5 year of collecting! I don't think I have enough! LOL


----------



## nunu (Dec 4, 2009)

Nice stash!!


----------



## misha5150 (Dec 4, 2009)

Great collection!! I especially love your blushes!!


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_Awesome collection! I love the organization of it._

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Organization makes it so much easier to find my products. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_great girl! I think I'm gonna post pics when I get to my 1.5 year of collecting! I don't think I have enough! LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Can't wait to see your stash! How long more till you hit the 1.5 year mark?


----------



## Boasorte (Dec 5, 2009)

^ April! I bought my first MAC shadow in October 2008, but really didn't get hooked until Decmeber! But I'm loving your stash, I need to get something to hold my makeup, my Caboodles train case is no bueno.


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 5, 2009)

^^ Yeah. I'm starting to collect eyeshadows now, I think I'll need a bigger box to store them real soon.


----------



## taina007 (Dec 5, 2009)

WOW you did some mad mac hauling this year! lovely job


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 5, 2009)

really nice collection


----------



## Kandi Lush (Dec 6, 2009)

wow - that is an amazing collection.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 6, 2009)

Great collection! I love your mineralise products and lipsticks!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 6, 2009)

That's a great collection!!!  It's so nice and organized in the storage box.


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow, what a drool-worthy collection!!! Sooo awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Purple (Dec 6, 2009)

thanks for sharing your nice collection!


----------



## kittykit (Dec 10, 2009)

That's one great collection!


----------



## iaisha26 (Dec 10, 2009)

Are you sure it's only been ONE year? Loving it!


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes it's only been one year. I started officially with the Red She Said collection, which was last year's holiday collection.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Dec 11, 2009)

such an awesome stash!!!


----------



## LoveVictoria (Dec 15, 2009)

he he the shadestick looks so silly in that pot...im a dork sorry...but lovely collection!


----------



## lenchen (Dec 21, 2009)

great job organising! love your stash!!


----------



## ABB113 (Dec 21, 2009)

Amazing collection, Winnie!  And we've been collecting MAC for about the same amount of time ;-)  There are a few items in your collection that I wish I had picked up when they were out.  And I LOVE Dirty Plum Pro blush.  It's gorgeous!  I hope you're doing well!


----------



## dopista (Dec 21, 2009)

I LOVE LOVE the blush palettes and starflash collection... you have some great LE blushes..


----------



## PinkBasset (Jun 22, 2010)

Great collection Winnie! Especially the 5 blush palettes, wow!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe you could help me with a blush question? I've been wanting Cantaloupe blush, but do you think it's worth it when I have (that I would imagine to be somewhat similar in colour) Peaches, Style, Devil, Spaced Out, Improvise, Nuance and Eversun. Is it very close to any of those or would it be unique for me? I know it's matte and that's the main reason I want it, but then again I try not to buy total dupes...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA sweetie!


----------



## User38 (Jun 22, 2010)

Lovely collection!


----------



## dreamer246 (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkBasset* 

 
_Great collection Winnie! Especially the 5 blush palettes, wow!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe you could help me with a blush question? I've been wanting Cantaloupe blush, but do you think it's worth it when I have (that I would imagine to be somewhat similar in colour) Peaches, Style, Devil, Spaced Out, Improvise, Nuance and Eversun. Is it very close to any of those or would it be unique for me? I know it's matte and that's the main reason I want it, but then again I try not to buy total dupes...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA sweetie!_

 
Honestly I don't think it is very similar to any of those. But is it unique enough to warrant owning it? I don't think so. I only got it because I've heard people saying how gorgeous it is and how I had to have it, but now that I've got it I don't use it often at all. There are other peachy blushes that I adore more, so Cantaloupe is nothing special to me. But this is just my opinion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Of the blushes that you have, I would say that Cantaloupe has more brown than Peaches, but is peachier than Eversun. But it's still the closest to Peaches. It is somewhat comparable to Superdupernatural MB and Prim & Proper blush too. Which of those blushes that you listed above do you like the best?


----------



## PinkBasset (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_Honestly I don't think it is very similar to any of those. But is it unique enough to warrant owning it? I don't think so. I only got it because I've heard people saying how gorgeous it is and how I had to have it, but now that I've got it I don't use it often at all. There are other peachy blushes that I adore more, so Cantaloupe is nothing special to me. But this is just my opinion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Of the blushes that you have, I would say that Cantaloupe has more brown than Peaches, but is peachier than Eversun. But it's still the closest to Peaches. It is somewhat comparable to Superdupernatural MB and Prim & Proper blush too. Which of those blushes that you listed above do you like the best?_

 
I forgot that I have Prim&Proper too! Maybe I don't need it if they are close..Or if I layered Peaches and Eversun?

Which I like best? That is one hard question you gave me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't got too much use out of any yet, partly because I always rotate my blushes, partly because some of them are so new purchases, but if I had to say two they would propably be Style and Devil (...and Eversun!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had to add third!). But then again it depends on my mood which I choose, that's why I love to have many options. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you so much for advising me, it was really helpful!


----------



## dreamer246 (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkBasset* 

 
_I forgot that I have Prim&Proper too! Maybe I don't need it if they are close..Or if I layered Peaches and Eversun?

Which I like best? That is one hard question you gave me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't got too much use out of any yet, partly because I always rotate my blushes, partly because some of them are so new purchases, but if I had to say two they would propably be Style and Devil (...and Eversun!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had to add third!). But then again it depends on my mood which I choose, that's why I love to have many options. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you so much for advising me, it was really helpful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I tried taking pics with my blackberry camera, but the image quality was so shitty that I gave up (my sis took the camera out today). I think Eversun is a bit too brown; after all I do classify Eversun under the brown palette while Cantaloupe belongs to the peach palette. Prim & Proper has more plum undertones to it. But I think you can try mixing Peaches together with Prim & Proper, the outcome might be similar to Cantaloupe. Style is very pretty, I like it a lot too! Devil is nice too, but I don't usually wear it because it takes time to blend out the color to avoid looking like a clown. Do you have Fun & Games blush? It's my fave peachy blush, worth tracking down IMO. Although I don't know how similar it is to your Spaced Out blush.


----------



## PinkBasset (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_I tried taking pics with my blackberry camera, but the image quality was so shitty that I gave up (my sis took the camera out today). I think Eversun is a bit too brown; after all I do classify Eversun under the brown palette while Cantaloupe belongs to the peach palette. Prim & Proper has more plum undertones to it. But I think you can try mixing Peaches together with Prim & Proper, the outcome might be similar to Cantaloupe. Style is very pretty, I like it a lot too! Devil is nice too, but I don't usually wear it because it takes time to blend out the color to avoid looking like a clown. Do you have Fun & Games blush? It's my fave peachy blush, worth tracking down IMO. Although I don't know how similar it is to your Spaced Out blush._

 
I don't have Fun&Games, time to time I think of it and want it but I haven't yet come to actually hunt it down for me. But if it's your favorite of all peach blushes my interest has grown for sure! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I would imagine it to be lighter and cleaner peach than Spaced Out which has the pink duochrome to it and it's a bit "dirty" peach in a way? 

What was your very first Mac blush? What do you use the most?


----------



## gemmel06 (Jun 23, 2010)

wow I love your blush palette


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lovely collection! I love seeing the lipsticks. I'm a bit obsessed with lipstick, haha


----------



## dreamer246 (Jun 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkBasset* 

 
_I don't have Fun&Games, time to time I think of it and want it but I haven't yet come to actually hunt it down for me. But if it's your favorite of all peach blushes my interest has grown for sure! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would imagine it to be lighter and cleaner peach than Spaced Out which has the pink duochrome to it and it's a bit "dirty" peach in a way? 

What was your very first Mac blush? What do you use the most?_

 
Fun & Games is awesome!! It gives the most amazing peachy glow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't quite know how to describe it, but it's just lovely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think my very first MAC blush was Peaches, which sadly, I don't use very often anymore. I usually use it as a base, with Springsheen layered over it. Very gorgeous combo too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for my most used blush, I really don't know. I tend to rotate my blushes. Off the top of my head, I'll say Pink Swoon, Style, Light Flush MSF and By Candlelight MSF (paired with Comfort MSF). I used to use Cheeky Bronze MSF all the time too, but once the dome flattened a little I got scared and used it sparingly. Lol. Other faves include Warmed MSF, Get Away Bronze, Springshine ombre, Eversun, Merrily, Perfect Topping MSF, and Light Over Dark. Superdupernatural is good too, because somehow it can go with both cool and warm makeup colors so it's pretty versatile.

Let me know if you need more recs or swatches! I'm a complete blush whore.


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Jun 24, 2010)

just realized I replied twice,LOL. At least you know I REALLY like your collection! haha


----------



## dreamer246 (Jun 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissBrittB87* 

 
_just realized I replied twice,LOL. At least you know I REALLY like your collection! haha_

 
Hehe, thank you! I think I need to update the pics though. Slightly more than half a year has gone by, and my collection has grown again.


----------



## PinkBasset (Jun 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_ 
Let me know if you need more recs or swatches! I'm a complete *blush whore*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Heeh, I'm becoming one too in no time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Blushes are really addictive! Thank you for your thoughts with my blush dilemma.


----------



## dreamer246 (Jun 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkBasset* 

 
_Heeh, I'm becoming one too in no time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Blushes are really addictive! Thank you for your thoughts with my blush dilemma. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They sure are addictive! But I'm trying to cut down on my blush purchases. When I see the amount of blushes I have, I really don't know how I'm ever going to finish using up any one of them. Sigh. I've been using Emote to contour every single time I put on makeup for the past year now, but there's barely a dip in it. Yikes. Blushes DO last a long, long time.


----------



## Suzye829 (Jun 26, 2010)

those blushes are soo purrty!  Thank you for sharing that!


----------



## lenchen (Jun 27, 2010)

awesome collection!


----------



## Bjarka (Jul 1, 2010)

impressed and jealous.


----------



## Diva4eva122 (Jul 6, 2011)

all the pretty colors


----------



## gleamingbeauty (Jul 11, 2011)

Love the storage and you have such a great collection


----------



## Hippymeow (Jul 12, 2011)

Thats some awesome storage! Lovely collection <3


----------



## geeko (Jul 14, 2011)

Very organized. Can i rob u


----------



## BeckyBenett (Jul 14, 2011)

wow winnie! i just found this! AMAZING!!! i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the blush palettes!!


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Aug 15, 2011)

i like your storage... where did you get it from?


----------



## janies got guns (Aug 16, 2011)

Love your organization!


----------

